# 1897 Brantford Ruby Rim



## David Brown (Dec 4, 2019)

My  1897  Brantford Ruby Rim bike will ride again soon . This bike was all restored and on the back of my car in a rear end accident a year or so ago. New back stays and top tube, Almost ready to paint this week I hope.  Only the frame was damaged .


----------



## bike (Dec 4, 2019)

One heck of a bike stand!


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 5, 2019)

frame building jig


----------



## David Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

Well the bike is back together and ready to ride again.1897 Brantford Ruby Rim .  Bike has original Brantford Bicycle company seat and Original Wilson block chain and pedals that were original to the bike. Also a tall frame almost to big for me. Now all I have to do is figure how to get it under the Christmas tree before my wife see me try and do it.


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Dec 24, 2019)

Just tell your wife, there really is a santa


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Dec 24, 2019)

That is a mighty fine there!  I'm very pleased to hear you got er all fixed up again good as new after what happened.  You can't even tell it was ever damaged.


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 24, 2019)

Looking great Dave! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice work! You will be billing the insurance company I hope!


----------



## David Brown (Dec 27, 2019)

I got a great settlement a year ago. Just took a year to get it repaired.


----------



## David Brown (Dec 30, 2019)

Hugh Black at (True North Cycles) did a excellent job repairing the frame. His work is super.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Dec 30, 2019)

I thought that was YOUR workshop!


----------



## David Brown (Dec 30, 2019)

I wish


----------



## Velo-dream (Jan 1, 2020)

wish Santa would come my way ......with this bike

congrats !!


----------

